# Erica Jokes On You



## Devon (Apr 13, 2010)

So we pretty much fell in LOVE with this photo




And just had to share! He is just such a neat little colt !! Thanks again Erica!!

Ericas Jokes On You

AMHR 2009 Colt

Ericas Big City Prankster Bucks x RFM Spring Thunder


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 13, 2010)

He is so handsome


----------



## minimule (Apr 13, 2010)

Very nice boy. Love his head and eyes.


----------



## pinkapache (Apr 14, 2010)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Erica (Apr 14, 2010)

Love him! but I think you already know that!!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 14, 2010)

Oooooo what a pretty boy





Anna


----------



## dreaminmini (Apr 14, 2010)

He IS a cutie!!


----------



## Devon (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks guys





He is so rough in that photo but hey





Thinking he getting just his body clipped today  Since he isn't shedding/rubbing out things I don't want rubbed out LOL


----------



## Kippy (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow, what a beautiful boy! I love his neck and he is so expressive. Love him!


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 14, 2010)

What a beautiful boy, Devon


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Apr 15, 2010)

He's a real looker and those are great photos of him! Wish I had you close enough to take pix of mine.





Leia


----------



## Devon (Apr 15, 2010)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> He's a real looker and those are great photos of him! Wish I had you close enough to take pix of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Leia!

We LOVE him plus you'd love him because he can MOVE





Full body clipped him yesterday












LOL


----------



## minih (Apr 15, 2010)

What a darling face! I liked the pictures too.


----------

